

Timeline of the MtGox Bitcoin attack - bermanoid
http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=55

======
adrianwaj
"this indicates that many accounts had been compromised for at least days, if
not weeks, before today's attack"

this is an interesting inference. I wonder what else they could've got up to
in this time, if indeed true.

